# please help me with my homework I have no idea what I'm doing



## Jokey_Carrot (May 14, 2020)

So this is the task

*Task 9*

Write 3 PEA paragraphs that answers the question:



How does Sherriff use the stage directions (below) to add dramatic tension at this crucial point in the play? Look at: personification, metaphor, onomatopoeia, sound, adjectives, semantic fields, verbs, repetition etc. What is the effect on the audience?



Act 3

OSBORNE and RALEIGH go up together in the pale evening sun. MASON

tidies the papers on the table; picks up the two coffee mugs, and goes away.

There is a silence in the trenches above the deserted dug-out. Then, suddenly,

there comes the dull “crush” of bursting smoke bombs, followed in a second by

a vicious rattle of machine guns. The red and green glow of German alarm rockets

come faintly through the dug-out door. Then comes the thin whistle and crash

of falling shells; first one by itself, then two, almost together. Quicker and

quicker they come, till the noise mingles together in confused turmoil. Yet the

noise is deadened by the earth walls of the tiny dug-out, and comes quite softly

till the whine of one shell rises above the others to a shriek and a crash. A dark

funnel of earth leaps up beyond the parapet of the trench outside; earth falls

and rattles down the steps, and a black cloud of smoke rises slowly out of sight.

Gradually, the noise dies away – there is a longer pause between the crash of each

bursting shell. The machineguns stop – rattle again and stop – rattle for the last time

– and stop. Voices are calling in the trench outside; STANHOPE’S voice is heard.


I Really don't know how I can spread this to 3 pea paragraphs, In each of these paragraphs it needs a point and each point needs to link back to the question. This is followed by evidence normally in the form of a quote or two. Then it's finished off with an analysis of said evidence confirming the point. The trouble is I'm unsure how these stage directions create dramatic tension, They certainly add to the play and must help actors set the scene but I don't know how they create tension. Another thing I'm unsure about is writing 3 peas, As surley this one question only needs one pea. Please help me. Cheers.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Please give me your teacher's email addresses, we'll get you good help I'm sure.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Please give me your teacher's email addresses, we'll get you good help I'm sure.


you think I know my teachers email?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> you think I know my teachers email?


Oh right.. you are a real kid.


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)

What grade are you in, or your age, I suppose since I wouldn't know what the UK version of "grade" translates to. That'll help in seeing what the question wants from you.

You need three paragraphs, right? Just tackle some of those subjects they already gave you. For onomaopoeia and sound, you've got the dull "crush", the whine of one shell, a shriek and crash, all of these sounds and noises are unsettling--tense, as they describe some war scene. You need these words to create unease. The words whine, shriek, and crush all have horrible connotations to them. They're negative words, they make the reader think of a more dramatic setting


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

PEA = Point Evidence Analysis

You are specifically told to analyse the stage directions (which is to say not dialogue) in the piece. Fortunately just about everything is a direction in this if it is a play.

3 paragraphs are required (pro tip -- read and do what the question asks of you. The only reason you would think 1 question 1 paragraph is because you got used to simple questions in old exams/tests/whatever. Real world and more advanced education is not like that so again read what is wanted and do that, also works in the real world -- try to figure out what someone wants rather than just doing, sometimes they might not know what they want and they might want something impossible but you still have to try to figure out what it is to get there.) but you are given many more things to look at
"personification, metaphor, onomatopoeia, sound, adjectives, semantic fields, verbs, repetition etc"

personification = giving something human like characteristics (the wind is not vicious as it is just wind but can be described as such) or form (the devil on your shoulder sort of thing). In this case noise is not confused as it is just noise.
metaphor = something is referenced by means something (it is not a funnel of love)
onomatopoeia = words made to imitate the sounds they describe. A dog goes "woof", woof being onomatopoeia.
sound. I presume that includes the absence of sound (silence is mentioned, calm before the storm, in the eye of the storm) but in most of that barely a line goes by without mentioning sound.
adjectives. Hopefully obvious at this point in school but they are describing words (as opposed to things or actions, though you can have adverbs which are combinations of adjective and verb. Anyway the funnel was dark, just like death.
semantic field. Interesting choice of thing to look at for a level like this. Words related to each other, a field, a common use.
repetition. Rhyming patterns do all sorts of things to people and repetition is the most basic of all of those. "I just want it to be over being a popular notion in war or attacks/moments of high stress. In this case lot of rattling going on. Rattling is both a warning sound and a pleasing sound to some (a baby tends to have a rattle) but that might be going in too deep for what it asks here.
it says etc in case you do decide to come up with another, and you might have been given prompts in class. That said there are benefits to not colouring outside the lines.

Adds to tension? Sounds like a dangerous situation wherein who lives and who dies is essentially random with nothing you can do to stop it but if you make it through this one then you survive to go again.

You would then start by first rewriting the question to state what you are about to do.

This point in the play is considered crucial (I don't know if it is the setup for something, the end of something, or just "and then everything changed") and as such it is worth analysing it, specifically the stage directions, to see how they add to the tension of the scene.

I would read through looking for examples of each of those and then picking out the ones I could write the best about, you could get away with a lot less though.

Let's also get it in a nicer to read form.


> OSBORNE and RALEIGH go up together in the pale evening sun.
> 
> MASON tidies the papers on the table; picks up the two coffee mugs, and goes away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> What grade are you in, or your age, I suppose since I wouldn't know what the UK version of "grade" translates to. That'll help in seeing what the question wants from you.
> 
> You need three paragraphs, right? Just tackle some of those subjects they already gave you. For onomaopoeia and sound, you've got the dull "crush", the whine of one shell, a shriek and crash, all of these sounds and noises are unsettling--tense, as they describe some war scene. You need these words to create unease. The words whine, shriek, and crush all have horrible connotations to them. They're negative words, they make the reader think of a more dramatic setting


I'm in year 9 which is 13-14


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> I'm in year 9 which is 13-14


When MW2 came out you were a baby or barely a toddler. Wow.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 14, 2020)

Do your own homework, unless you want to get hit with plagiarism.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> Do your own homework, unless you want to get hit with plagiarism.


They likely do not use plagiarism checkers for his OPs group. And to be fair to him (her?), he (she?) did ask for help.. not actual cheating.

Even if OP did cheat from here, I doubt someone would copy and paste the answers for OP from somewhere. If someone comes out with original answers for OP and OP's teacher actually does happen to use a plagiarism checker (which they won't), it won't look plagiarised.

OP, you need to make sure you are getting help, though. Do not downright cheat. This is for your development.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> They likely do not use plagiarism checkers for his age group. And to be fair to him (her?), he (she?) did ask for help.. not actual cheating.
> 
> Even if OP did cheat from here, I doubt someone would copy and paste the answers for OP from somewhere. If someone comes out with original answers for OP and OP's teacher actually does happen to use a plagiarism checker (which they won't), it won't look plagiarised.
> 
> OP, you need to make sure you are getting help, though. Do not downright cheat. This is for your development.



He is in high school , grade 9 so plagiarism does count, a teacher can still claim if he plagiarises if they have enough evidence.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (May 14, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> He is in high school , grade 9 so plagiarism does count, a teacher can still claim if he plagiarises if they have enough evidence.



People are just explaining certain features of the question such as language devices and such. No one has actually just written out the answer which would be less helpful as I wouldn't have any understanding of the question. I'd say you're being to cynical but most of my peers haven't even looked at the lockdown homework. And on a side note Year 9 in the uk is the third year of high school and I'm pretty sure grade 9 in america is the first year of high school.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 14, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> People are just explaining certain features of the question such as language devices and such. No one has actually just written out the answer which would be less helpful as I wouldn't have any understanding of the question. I'd say you're being to cynical but most of my peers haven't even looked at the lockdown homework. And on a side note Year 9 in the uk is the third year of high school and I'm pretty sure grade 9 in america is the first year of high school.



You did picked the wrong place to asks for help on homework, this is a forum focused more on gaming, since you are in high school, you should understand the circumstance if you get caught with plagerism, it is pretty easy for your teacher as they will be able to tell it is not your writing, beside no one here is going to do your homework.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> You did picked the wrong place to asks for help on homework, this is a forum focused more on gaming, since you are in high school, you should understand the circumstance if you get caught with plagerism, it is pretty easy for your teacher as they will be able to tell it is not your writing, beside no one here is going to do your homework.


Did you even read OPs response? 

I think that it is cool that people actually started helping him. I did not expect that to happen, but it did and it was nice.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (May 14, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> You did picked the wrong place to asks for help on homework, this is a forum focused more on gaming, since you are in high school, you should understand the circumstance if you get caught with plagerism, it is pretty easy for your teacher as they will be able to tell it is not your writing, beside no one here is going to do your homework.


I'm not asking for anyone to do my homework for me, I was only asking for advice. I'd like to thank everyone on this thread for helping me with this as I have an assesment next week that this is building up to.


----------



## SrceJunacko (Jun 1, 2020)

Just help this poor fella   He doesn't deserve any bad opinion just the right answers


----------



## Brian_90Web (May 12, 2021)

I had similar problems. I never liked homework.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

Does 1 and 1 equal 11 help?


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

I remember one of my teachers would have take-home tests, and she would say, "don't cheat by using the book or the internet."  lmao, okay.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I remember one of my teachers would have take-home tests, and she would say, "don't cheat by using the book or the internet."  lmao, okay.



I would never

[crosses fingers behind my back]


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I would never
> 
> [crosses fingers behind my back]


here you go, @AncientBoi , now the topic is the "historical relevance of Ancient Roman headgear on modern society," don't cheat...  in actuality, I think you'd be at the coliseum if you could go back in time...watching sweaty, naked men wrestling with everything dangling and moving to and from from the wind.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> here you go, @AncientBoi , now the topic is the "historical relevance of Ancient Roman headgear on modern society," don't cheat...  in actuality, I think you'd be at the coliseum if you could go back in time...watching sweaty, naked men wrestling with everything dangling and moving to and from from the wind.



The answer is YEEEEEEEESSSSSSS. 

With @Flame also in it.


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> The answer is YEEEEEEEESSSSSSS.


I'd be watching @JuanBaNaNa and @Flame wrestling naked.  they've already got several penalties for "biting."  me: "oh, come on!  that was just a nibble..."  what do you think they were biting?  hmm..


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (May 16, 2022)

I'm doing my gcse english exam on wednesday and I still have no idea what this shit is.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> I'm doing my gcse english exam on wednesday and I still have no idea what this shit is.



sorry. I was a C- student back in my HS days. The only thing I actually earned an A+ was on US History. Good luck man.


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

asking for help on the internet is either the best idea or the worst idea.  let's be honest, most people on the internet think they're an expert at everything, so that could be either good or bad depending on who responds.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I remember one of my teachers would have take-home tests, and she would say, "don't cheat by using the book or the internet."  lmao, okay.



Lmao not like you had a fast internet to cheat with


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Lmao not like you had a fast internet to cheat with


are you calling me old?


----------



## Hayato213 (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> are you calling me old?



Alright Grandpa Brian happy now


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Alright Grandpa Brian happy now


I'll be 41 next month.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> are you calling me old?



Hey wait a minute. I Got That Title.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

65yo as of the 4th


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> 65yo as of the 4th


I'll be old once I reach 50, I think.  I've already noticed grey in my beard.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'll be old once I reach 50, I think.  I've already noticed grey in my beard.



Enjoy the rest of the things that are going to happen  Then.


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Enjoy the rest of the things that are going to happen  Then.


I'm not too afraid of growing old.  my main concern is others, I guess.  I'll be in my 70s one day, still saying gay things about Juan, with my teeth in a jar.


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

btw, sorry op for going off topic.  I'm the off topic master.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, sorry op for going off topic.  I'm the off topic master.



inb4 @Flame lock thread.


----------



## roshfart (May 16, 2022)

Good luck with your GCSEs OP! I 'sat' mine last year and did not-so great and still was able to get into a good college, so it isn't the end if these go awfully wrong.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2022)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> I'm doing my gcse english exam on wednesday and I still have no idea what this shit is.


I don't know what board you are taking but if it is like the one I was helping someone out with the other month (and it should be) then get the example answers/what they expect to match and look at those. Do a few different years and it should become obvious enough what they are seeking, especially "here is a passage, here is a 'student's' description, do you agree" aspects (short version is there is going to be something to disagree with/that fails to account for nuance, find it and explain it, including picking out and quoting examples of adverbs, adjectives and such like to support it even if you don't think it necessary) which the earlier passage is pretty much prep for such questions.

For character analysis I also like

Don't have to do a full one but a quick outline will help you immensely. Basic plot of relationships between characters is also helpful if you can do it. Do dry runs on any books, TV shows, games, films or whatever that you like to get into the flow of doing that, or a simplified version thereof.

Alongside that then "who, what, why, when, where" and possibly how is a reasonable means of analysing things. Alternatively "means, motive, opportunity", especially if it is crime related.

I can go further but I will leave it there for now. I don't know if the exam board specifically teaches PEA from the last one but I don't find it a great means of analysing things, that said as I said back then if it is what they want but that seal that claps and balances a ball on its nose -- it is not hard to be smarter than an examiner or teacher but showing you are such will not get you places just yet. Do however make sure you have the ideas of adjectives, nouns and verbs, and adverbs, on lock and be picking them out.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'll be old once I reach 50, I think.  I've already noticed grey in my beard.


I've had gray hairs since childhood. Wtf, are you calling me old?


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I've had gray hairs since childhood. Wtf, are you calling me old?


of course.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> of course.


I'll turn 29 this august, I guess you're right.






_yaaaaaaay..._


----------



## hugjior (Jul 25, 2022)

"i have no idea what I'm doing" - that's exactly myself, every day, while doing homework. Know that feeling bruuuhh. I've been struggling it for my whole life, and only last year I found that I can buy online my homework on https://edubirdie.com/do-my-homework for example. I was really shocked when I discovered it -_-


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

Pffffffffffffffft Old. What do you guys know about getting old? Pffft


----------

